# Deere 1435



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Probably going to snag a deere 1435 front mount mower with hard cab tomorrow for our sidewalk crew and was curious of anyone has one now or past and how it did? Going to put a brand new rotary broom on it.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

They're the cat's meow. You're going to wonder why you didn't buy one sooner. I rarely use the brush on my front mount though because the snow needs a place to go and it can't fling the snow high enough to get over the berms on each side of the sidewalk.


----------

